# So if you breed a LaMancha to a Nubian, what do you get?



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 13, 2011)

Elf Ears, Long Ears, No ears or something in between?

Anyone have some pictures?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 13, 2011)

I believe any of the above.


----------



## PattySh (May 13, 2011)

I agree, the kids and have elf ears or really  long ears. Not sure if true earless lamanchas are possible.


----------



## freemotion (May 13, 2011)

Mom on the right is half Nubian, and a quarter each Boer and Alpine.  Daughter on the left was the result of using a nice La Mancha buck from show lines, perfectly earless.

Mom was exhausted in this picture from gestating triplets, which she had a couple days after it was taken.  Daughter is the one I've been writing about recently who had  tangled triplets on Tuesday night that Kate (helmstead) helped me untangle.


----------



## Roll farms (May 13, 2011)

I've seen twin kids from an LM mom / Nub dad - one had perfect Nub ears, one had elf ears.

The owner said she's always gotten either long or elf...no airplanes.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 13, 2011)

Free, that is a perfect shot of your chicken picking her butt.


----------



## Roll farms (May 13, 2011)

Thanks SO much for pointing that out, Nikki....I somehow managed to miss it the 1st time. 
*bonk*


----------



## freemotion (May 13, 2011)

Oh, whew, I thought maybe it was chicken porn....I do have Buff hens and a couple of Buff roos in my flock....


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 14, 2011)

No worries, I have a couple chicken exhibitionists around here as well.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 14, 2011)

If you breed a purebred LaMancha  with gopher ears to a Nubian, you usually get elf ears that are on the long side compared to LaMancha crossed with Alpine style ears. If it's an elf-eared LaMancha, you could get elf, airplane, or Nubian ears depending on where the LaMancha got its elf ears.


----------



## helmstead (May 14, 2011)

*"So if you breed a LaMancha to a Nubian, what do you get?"*

A goat?



sorry, I'm in a mood!  Couldn't help myself!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 14, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> *"So if you breed a LaMancha to a Nubian, what do you get?"*
> 
> A goat?
> 
> ...


Very funny!!    

I need to post a picture.  I have a registerd Nubian Buck that I can lease!!


----------



## DKRabbitry (May 20, 2011)

I just got a 1/2 Nubian, 1/2 Lamancha lady. She really favor the Nubian in terms of looks, except for those really long elf ears


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (May 20, 2011)

I'll let you know in about 18 months. 

That's an experimental cross we'll be doing as well.


----------



## Cara Peachick (May 22, 2011)

I know this isn't exactly an answer to your question, but I know two 3/4 LM & 1/4 Nubians, and both have gopher ears.  I'm no expert, but I have LM's and I would definitely have thought they were pure LM.


----------



## DKRabbitry (May 22, 2011)

Soooo here is a better photo of her ears


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 22, 2011)

She is beautiful.  I was asking our local feedstore if they knew of persons with dairy goats.  There is a LaMancha breeder just a couple of miles from here, so I think I am going to contact them about using one of their bucks.

If the baby has long ears, I am ok with it and if it has short ears, I am ok with that also.  If I have a doe, I am going to retain it..


----------



## treeclimber233 (May 27, 2011)

I have a Lamancha doe that I bred to a Nigerian buck.  Her daughter has ears like the mother.  I bred them back to the same buck again (daughter/father) and all the babies had Lamancha ears.  Then I bought a buck (with very tiny ears and blue eyes) that is 1/2 lamancha 1/4 nubian 1/4 nigerian.  I bred him to the full Lamancha and 1/2 lamancha and got all tiny ears from that cross.  and all the babies had blue eyes. I also bred him to a nigerian/pigmy cross (with ears) and got no ears and blue eyes.  A 3/4 nigerian 1/4 pigmy cross had a baby with ears that are longer than usual for a nigerian. I also lost a baby at birth that had one long ear and one tiny ear.  By tiny I mean the ears are smaller than the goats pictured on this thread.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 5, 2011)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> I have a Lamancha doe that I bred to a Nigerian buck.  Her daughter has ears like the mother.  I bred them back to the same buck again (daughter/father) and all the babies had Lamancha ears.  Then I bought a buck (with very tiny ears and blue eyes) that is 1/2 lamancha 1/4 nubian 1/4 nigerian.  I bred him to the full Lamancha and 1/2 lamancha and got all tiny ears from that cross.  and all the babies had blue eyes. I also bred him to a nigerian/pigmy cross (with ears) and got no ears and blue eyes.  A 3/4 nigerian 1/4 pigmy cross had a baby with ears that are longer than usual for a nigerian. I also lost a baby at birth that had one long ear and one tiny ear.  By tiny I mean the ears are smaller than the goats pictured on this thread.


That was very good information - at least for me, because this scenario is exactly what I want to do, when the time is right.
My LaManchas are only 2.5 months old. In about September-October I will be looking for someone with Nigerian Buck to breed them.

The reason: I don't care about the ears, I just want to get a smaller babies for the first time, because I'm terrified about complications and do everything in my power to avoid them.


----------

